# Freiberufler



## Clara Fall (12 Oktober 2013)

Mal ne neugierige Frage...

Ich habe auf einigen RA-Seiten gelesen, dass für Freiberufler in Sachen Verbraucherschutz einige Sonderregelungen gelten, leider nirgends dezidiert, welche.

Weiß hier jemand genauer, was gilt, wenn ein Freiberufler sich als Gewerbetreibender auf einer Seite anmeldet, aber dort nur als Privatperson tätig werden will? Sprich Arzt möchte Sportklamotten kaufen o.ä.?


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2013)

Meinst Du er meldet sich auf einer b2b-Seite an?
Oder wie ist Deine Frage zu verstehen?


----------



## Clara Fall (12 Oktober 2013)

Ja. Wie schreibt ihr so schön...in einem Anfall von *piieep*. :-/


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2013)

Wenn er sich an einer *echten* b2b-Seite mit seinen gewerblichen (ja ich kenn den Unterschied) Daten anmeldet ist er gewerblich - feddisch
Wenn er als Verbraucher handeln will dann hat er dort nichts verloren.
Die Spezialisten Melango & Co & Nachfolger stehen hier auf einem andern Blatt. Denen kannst Du dann anders beikommen. Stichwort §305


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2013)

Hier gibts ein Urteil zu der Freiberuflerproblematik:
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=2079

Ansonsten so wie Hippo sagt.


----------



## kuckuck (19 September 2014)

Hallo!
Das Thema "Freiberufler auf B2B" ist m.E. einer genaueren Betrachtung wert. - Gibt es Meinungen zu meinem nachfolgenden Standpunkt?
*
Arglistige Täuschung oder Betrug?*

B2B Chemnitz definiert sich selbst als _»Handelsportal, wo Sie Großhändler finden und Produkte bis zu 90 % günstiger kaufen können«. _(lagerverkauf-deutschland.de im März 2014). Ab April 2014 heißt es nun: _»Unser Angebot richtet sich ausschließlich an gewerbliche Kunden…«. _

Mit einer Anmeldung ist ein Button zu bestätigen:

_»Ich akzeptiere die AGB und bestätige ausdrücklich meinen gewerblichen Nutzungsstatus.« _

Außerhalb des Anmeldefeldes ist dann noch zu lesen:

_»Hinweis: Die Nutzung des Angebotes ist ausschließlich für Firmen, Gewerbetreibende, Vereine, Handwerksbetriebe, Behörden oder selbständige Freiberufler im Sinne § 14 BGB zulässig.« _

Hier werden 3 Begriffe m.E. mit der Absicht einer arglistigen Täuschung vermengt:

 Unternehmer      (§ 14 BGB. Dazu zählen auch Freiberufler.)

 Gewerbebetrieb  (§ 1 HGB. Freiberufler sind hier ausgeklammert, sowie § 15(2) EStG.)

 Freiberufler        (§ 18 EStG. Freiberufler betreiben kein Gewerbe!)

*Fazit*

1. Freiberuflern1 dürfte kein Zugang zu einem _Handelsportal _ermöglicht werden,dass sich _ausschließlich an gewerbliche Kunden_ richtet. B2B Chemnitz praktiziert genau das Gegenteil: _Freiberufler_ ist als Rechtsform in der Anmeldemaske voreingestellt! Zusätzliche Angaben oder Statusabfragen, wie nebenberufliche Ausübung o.ä., sind nicht möglich.

2. Hier können sich also unbesehen auch zugelassene Freiberufler, wie Büttenredner, Fußpfleger, Publizisten oder Trauerredner anmelden, die ein _Handelsportal_ letztlich in keiner Weise nutzen können! – Die mehrfach gerichtlich ausgesprochene Verpflichtung für solche Shopbetreiber, durch geeignete Kontrollmaßnahmen zu sichern, dass sich *nur gewerblich* tätige Kunden anmelden können, missachtet B2B Chemnitz ausschließlich zum eigenen Vorteil und ist vordergründig daran interessiert, möglichst viele rechtlich nicht so versierte Kunden (da stehen Freiberufler wohl an erster Stelle) abzuzocken.

3. Die dargestellte Handlungsweise des Shopbetreibers erfüllt m.E. die klassische Definition der arglistigen Täuschung, nämlich _vorsätzliches Hervorrufen, Bestärken oder u.U. auch Bestehenlassen von falschen Vorstellungen eines anderen in dem Bewusstsein, dass dieser Irrtum für die Willenserklärung des anderen bestimmend ist. _Ein Tatbestand des vorsätzlichen Betruges liegt m.E. vor, weil durch die Täuschungshandlung _eine Bereicherung durch eine Vermögensverfügung _(Abofalle) beabsichtigt ist.

Anmerkung

1 Freiberufler, die _zusätzlich_ ein Gewerbe betreiben oder eine _gewerbliche Nebentätigkeit_ ausüben, sind m.E. per Definition keine Freiberufler, sondern müssten sich dann als Gewerbetreibende anmelden.


----------

